# Size Order.....



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I have not been posting that much lately and I know that may come as a relief to many of you but there may be a few of you that may miss some of the trivial threads I post, so here goes:

What are your thoughts about the height of lovers? Do you think that people of the same height usually gravitate togeter as a couple? Do you think that women prefere a taller guy? Do you think that a person's biology instinctually knows what height for a mate works best for them?

I ask because as I was in trader joes last night the place was packed with about a hundred people or more and I was noticing the size and shape of people. It was in manhatten so there was a good mix of people. I saw so many different kinds of women jammed up in that place, pale women, dark women, women with all different kinds of body shapes, many different shapes of torsos and backs, curvy women, women with no curves at all, tall women, short women, mid height women. Then I see this really tall woman on line ahead of me, she must of been about 6'5" and I was thinking to myself "oh, that poor woman, it must be so hard for her to find a mate being that tall." and just as I finished that thought her boyfriend came on line and he was the same height as her..hahaha. It was crazy. Then I am leaving trader joes and I see all these couples on the street holding hands and many of them are the same exact height and they had the same type of body shape. it was nuts. How do these people find each other and are they even aware that they are picking people the same height as and body type as them. Like what are the odds of a 6'5" woman finding a man the same height as her and they both feel mutual attraction. It seems like a needle in a hay stack.

Me personally I have never dated a woman taller then me and I never dated a really short woman. I do not think I could date a woman taller then me. I saw a cute woman in trader joes who was really tiny but I was having a hard time processing my attraction and the fact that she was really short. There is nothing wrong with being short. I just have never had much interaction with short women. maybe a short women is better, what do I know.

What are your feelings on height for mates?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Julia Child was a tall woman, and her husband was short. He really dug her tall--think about it.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Research shows that above all other physical traits in men that women consistently seek, height is Number One. Consciously or unconsciously, women prefer taller men. I'll bet an informal poll here will reflect same.

Me, it's not a deal breaker, but I prefer tall men because I am also tall. Physically, I fit very comfortably with a man who is 6'4" or taller. But I've certainly been with men shorter than that. Twice shorter than me.

It's like age, mind over matter. If you don't mind, it don't matter.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

wild, if some guys like taller women and their taller women like their man shorter, that is cool with me, but it is not my thing.

this does not always happen but I ind that I am sometimes attracted to women that I can lift and carry, hahah. Maybe that is some primal thing. Maybe on some level I know that I need to be able to pick up my mate, carry her over my shoulder, to run from danger, or that I need to be able to carry her if she is injured.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

My ex and I are both about 6' tall. DS is 6'4" with a wife of 5'4". DD calls herself the runt of the family at 5'10". Her DH is 6'4".
ED


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh yeah tall guys but for me that's not much of an issue I'm 5 ft 1 so that really isn't difficult. 5 ft 10 works for me the best.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I am so short everybody is taller than me ... so it doesn't matter.

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I forget how tall I am. I think i am ether 5'10" or 5'11". I might be shrinking with age though. As you all know I am a 36 year old senior citizen so shrinking and breaking a hip are some of my age related worries.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

I've never asked a woman how tall she was. I do know that 2 of the women who were in my life were 5'0" I'm 6'3 now, used to be 6'4. So, from my POV, who cares?? I would feel uncomfortable with a woman 8' tall, but I could handle 6'10" I'm sure.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

City Bound said:


> I forget how tall I am. I think i am ether 5'10" or 5'11". I might be shrinking with age though. As you all know I am a 36 year old senior citizen so shrinking and breaking a hip are some of my age related worries.


LMAO! At 36? 

I've been in long term relationships with shorter and taller. Never dated a woman my height. It might be interesting to see eye to eye. Real short doesn't work well. A tall woman on the other hand ... :rock: Not that I'm putting down shorter. It still comes down to what's upstairs. And I'm not talking about their breasts.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> wild, if some guys like taller women and their taller women like their man shorter, that is cool with me, but it is not my thing.
> 
> this does not always happen but I ind that I am sometimes attracted to women that I can lift and carry, hahah. Maybe that is some primal thing. *Maybe on some level I know that I need to be able to pick up my mate, carry her over my shoulder, to run from danger, or that I need to be able to carry her if she is injured*.


It's because I picked up more then you, isnt it? :hysterical:


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

City Bound said:


> I forget how tall I am. I think i am ether 5'10" or 5'11". I might be shrinking with age though. As you all know I am a 36 year old senior citizen so shrinking and breaking a hip are some of my age related worries.


Throws a horse biscuit at CB.....ha your still wet behind the ears young man......


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

My height=fine. (I'm 5'3") A li'l shorter=fine. A little taller=fine. My Mr. M. is 6'5", and I REALLY like that!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I went on a date once with a guy that was 2 inches shorter then me, first time in my life I dated someone shorter, My preference is guys 6 ft and over. I noticed that it didnt really matter. It was a date and we had fun.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Ever notice that there aren't many people over 6 foot tall in a nursing home? I am trying to remember anyone over 6' tall that made it past 65.....


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah but I get shorter too, so they still seem taller...LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My X was 6ft tall/ I was 5ft 10. I liked her being taller. I think theres something subconcious in looking up at taller women. If a man looks down on his better half, I bet that causes some men to treat their spouses worse.
I liked it when we danced close. COURSE, I really liked it when I just picked her up and danced close lol. The pups, being squished had no where to go but up.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

??? I just dont see how FBB can post like an 80yr old man one time, and like a 15y old kid the net.
GROW UP BILL SHEESH
lol lol


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

My DS is 18 inches taller than his wife.
She goes about up to his arm pit.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

darren, io was only joking. I grumble so much that I can come across as a grumpy grandpa sometimes, that i why I said what I said.

fowler, all you did was pick up a log that I didn't have the energy to lift. I was already tired from doing other stuff on your farm. Anyway though, how much can you expect a man to lift when he is drozy from you hankies and ill-nurished from eating only cocoa puffs and snickers bars?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

one thing I am currious about is if you take a person measurements and compare them to their main squeeze, will the number harmonize? Do odd numbers clash with even numbered proportioned people. Does the math of their bodily symmetry have to mesh mathematically.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you got serious problems if your really crunching numbers like that.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm 5.5. my husband was about 5. that stuff really doesn't bother me unless he was way down there. my friend was on a dating site. she is over 6 ft and the guy that was coming to her house to meet her said he was 6ft. she opened the door and was looking around for him until she looked down. i believe he was 4. that didn't work at all. ~Georgia


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

elk, it is just a curiousity of mine. there are strong bioligical forces that go into mating. it may sound strange but the proportions of both the female and the male murge when they make a child.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

The Rules of Attraction in the Game of Love | LiveScience


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> elk, it is just a curiousity of mine. there are strong bioligical forces that go into mating. it may sound strange but the proportions of both the female and the male murge when they make a child.


Really!?!....:bash:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

"A 2002 study found women prefer the scent of men with genes somewhat similar to their own over the scent of nearly genetically identical or totally dissimilar men."

that is from the link I posted

that ties in with waht I was observing last night. Most couples that seemed content where a lot a like but slightly different.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I must really be attracted to barns then, I love the smell of leather and hay.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

maybe fowler, maybe. Makes me think o that T-rex song "get it on! Get it on! love your barn!"


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

My mind just hit the gutter ....gonna go sit in the corner....


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

wildhorse said:


> My mind just hit the gutter ....gonna go sit in the corner....


i that is where all the un with hay and leather is then I am heading over there also. haha


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

This is why it is great to be in your fifties :sing: Suddenly how things look aren't that darn important. You are comfortable with yourself and usually your body type. I am a tall woman. I've had boyfriends in the past who were shorter and some who were taller.

Hands down, a shorter man who is secure with himself can be extremely attractive. He doesn't worry too much about how things look. He knows what he likes and goes for it :cowboy:


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

For most men it doesn't matter too much, but most women prefer taller men. That is a fact, it is mostly subconscious so they might outwardly say and believe that it doesn't matter but you'll notice their husbands/boyfriends will be taller then them. They'll think its just a coincidence but it was the subconscious decision.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I like someone I can look straight in the eye, nose to nose


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

My guy is just a tad taller then I am and also a big NDN as he likes to call himself. Works and fits me just fine. I don't have to reach to far up to kiss him and he is perfect height for other things.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Howdy, I haven't posted in awhile so some of you may or may not know me..Myself.. I am shorter than the "average" American male..and even many of the women.However I have never let it hinder me in life..especially when it comes to interacting with women.
I know what I like .. and I know what attracts me in a woman..she may be 4'11" or she may be 6'5".. her height or lack of it has never been and issue "for me". I have dated/been in LTR with women that covered the entire range of heights listed.
However...my height has been an issue for a number of women.For some it seemed to be a simple preference.. and I am ok with that. For some others it seemed like they were in a fantasy world or had others issues such as self esteem problems or other insecurities..and I often heard them repeat statements about "only wanting a real man" etc.. as if to be a "real man" you had a certain height requirement..Or that they "needed to be with someone really big and tall to feel safe and secure".
I was happy to let those women go on to find their "Real men"..lol as I knew they would never be open minded enough to see that it isn't a man's height that makes him a man..just as it isn't his job or his endowment..It's his personality,his character,his sense of Honor and faithfulness etc..etc.. Just as what makes a woman a "real woman"...
I adore women..always have and always will...and I do eventually hope to find the one that's "just right" for me. If I have to stand on a bucket to kiss her.. Well,that's alright with me too


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

nice post kid.

You were in the Special Forces in the military, right? I think I recall you sharing about landing in swamps and having to survive. Well, if a guy that knows how to kill another man with his bare hands does not make a woman feel safe then I am not sure what will.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Kiamanche Kid...there is nothing 'average' about you!


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

I am about 5'8 or 5'9 if I'm not having too much back or leg trouble that day. Have typically dated shorter girls - down to 4'10 or 4'11 was never a problem. Have dated a few inches taller, also not a problem. Current SO is 5'5 I reckon. Height is a common factor for many folks, but I have tended to get to know women fairly well before i'e dated them and it has never really been a problem.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

City Bound said:


> nice post kid.
> 
> You were in the Special Forces in the military, right? I think I recall you sharing about landing in swamps and having to survive. Well, if a guy that knows how to kill another man with his bare hands does not make a woman feel safe then I am not sure what will.


Yes , part of my time in service I was assigned to the 5th SFG,as well as the 82nd Airborne Division and 1/60th Airborne Infantry in the 172nd Light Infantry Brigade (Arctic) in Alaska Where we trained in Arctic and Mountain Warfare.. I have also been in a host of other combat arms units and one or two combat support units.
I am still not sure if that qualifies me as a "real man"... But I fought the good fight :cowboy:


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

homefire2007 said:


> Kiamanche Kid...there is nothing 'average' about you!


Awwwwww.... thank you Homefire2007... that is so very sweet of you to say!


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

KK....for a fella with a "sense of honor and faithfulness" I'd go fetch him the bucket!

I've always preferred taller guys, and older guys; I think it's just because I have younger brothers, so a male shorter and younger than me just sort of feels more 'brotherish'. But who knows, for the right guy it might not be an issue. Don't know. Haven't had a date in so long I'm not quite sure what one is supposed to do on one.......


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Catalpa said:


> KK....for a fella with a "sense of honor and faithfulness" I'd go fetch him the bucket!
> 
> I've always preferred taller guys, and older guys; I think it's just because I have younger brothers, so a male shorter and younger than me just sort of feels more 'brotherish'. But who knows, for the right guy it might not be an issue. Don't know. Haven't had a date in so long I'm not quite sure what one is supposed to do on one.......


I reckon he'd be a lucky fella if you fetched bucket for him 
I happen to know for a fact there are some awesome women on HT/ST,and some that I have been blessed to call my friend..


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

kid, When I was kid I wanted to be in the Special Forces. Thanks for serving our country.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

One of the sexiest men I ever knew in my life was a prosecuting attorney. He stood maybe 5'7", bald as a cue ball and was so easy to read in the courtroom because he turned red as a beet if he got flustered or angry. But there was just... something about that guy -- his bearing, his demeanor, his sense of self-confidence.

Whenever I saw him out and about around town, he always had the most beautiful women hanging on his arm, tall, blonde, stunning.

We were pals and teased each other unmercifully.

One night for no good reason, I had a naughty, graphic dream about him. The next day, he was doing a trial in my courtroom and I couldn't even look at him. He caught the strange vibe and, laughing, asked, "What's wrong with YOU??" I never did tell him. 

He's a judge in that county now and married for the third time to... you guessed it: A tall, stunning, blonde woman.

Another quick story: The best bailiff I ever worked with was about 5' 5" and was a marksman for the Sheriff's Department. I felt totally safe and protected with him in the courtroom. He was a total Poindexter, and probably the most deadly deputy I eve worked with.

Height's got nuttin' to do with it!


----------



## Cheri in NY (May 10, 2002)

I'm 5'2 and have dated all taller, but it doesn't take much to be taller than me. :sing: I figure if my height is a problem, maybe the blonde hair and blue eyes will make up for it.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah, I hear lawyers always seem to have nice looking companions, both the male and female lawyers. I hear they love clothes and jewlery also.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

If you're implying the woman who married him married him for money, that would be incorrect. She is a court reporter and made nearly as much as a judge. She didn't need his money.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

It don't matter when your laying down.......


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raeven said:


> If you're implying the woman who married him married him for money, that would be incorrect. She is a court reporter and made nearly as much as a judge. She didn't need his money.


who me? I was not implying that at all. I was saying that I hear that lawyer have fine taste when it comes to picking companions, jewlery, clothes, and wine. That is all. I have a friend that is a lawyer, the guy dresses like he is a prince and he drives a really exotic car.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

... Ok.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

yeh, but Fowler, how tall was Mr 'Pull My Finger'? 
Did he have any leather or hay scent about him?
Most importantly, did he have teeth?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i dont know about Fowler but i myself wouldn't care if he didn't have his own teeth if he hadn't taken them out and laid them on the table after i prepared a fancy meal. ~Georgia.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I was happy to let those women go on to find their "Real men"..lol as I knew they would never be open minded enough to see that it isn't a man's height that makes him a man..just as it isn't his job or his endowment..It's his personality,his character,his sense of Honor and faithfulness etc..etc.. Just as what makes a woman a "real woman"...


You are 100% gentleman and hero. Any woman who would give up an opportunity to be with you is a fool.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

foaly said:


> You are 100% gentleman and hero. Any woman who would give up an opportunity to be with you is a fool.


Thanks Foaly...I thank you my friend,for your service and for your dedication as a single Mother.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Size doesn't matter.....  Unless you are taping sheetrock or trimming trees.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Size in heigth is not that important to me, but I really don't fancy skinny guys...


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Research shows that above all other physical traits in men that women consistently seek, height is Number One. Consciously or unconsciously, women prefer taller men. I'll bet an informal poll here will reflect same.


That's interesting. Three out of my 4 husbands have been about a foot taller than me (yeah, I'm short!) but if I had my druthers, I actually prefer men about my size, maybe an inch or two taller (I do like to wear heels!). 

So all that tallness was wasted on me, I guess! :shrug:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Speaking of the subconscious, this comes from that article I posted.

"By now you might be wondering how much of this we're consciously aware of. The rules of attraction, it turns out, seem sometimes to play out in our subconscious.

In some cases, women in Thornhill's study reported not smelling anything on a shirt, yet still said they were attracted to it.

"We think the detection of these types of scent is way outside consciousness," Thornhill said.

A 2002 study found women prefer the scent of men with genes somewhat similar to their own over the scent of nearly genetically identical or totally dissimilar men."

The "somewhat similar" part is very telling. There has to be variation to maintain diversity, but too much variation can cause problems. The article was saying how some genes evolved to work together. I think this is why most people are attracted to their own ethnic group and race, with only a handful of people breeding outside of their group, because the genes have evolved within that group for millions of years.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

you really can't help yourself, can you?? I mean "breeding outside of their group"?? For real?
Incidentally, there is more to a relationship than "breeding". I cannot imagine the moral poverty of one whose priorities are on breeding.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

zong said:


> you really can't help yourself, can you?? I mean "breeding outside of their group"?? For real?


Glad it wasn't just me :huh:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

zong said:


> you really can't help yourself, can you?? I mean "breeding outside of their group"?? For real?
> Incidentally, there is more to a relationship than "breeding". I cannot imagine the moral poverty of one whose priorities are on breeding.


Yes, for real. What is wrong with that? Most people breed within their own group.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

My brother married a woman of Chinese descent and I married a man of Polsih descent. Did we 'breed' outside of our group? Judging by our children, diversity rocks!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

If you and your brother are white europians then you did not breed out of your group and your brither did. There is nothing wrong with breeding outside of your group, I was just saying that most people do not do it. I am just looking at human behavior. Would you agree that the majority of a group stick to themselves and that a small fraction of those groups marry outside of their group?


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

City Bound said:


> If you and your brother are white europians then you did not breed out of your group and your brither did. There is nothing wrong with breeding outside of your group, I was just saying that most people do not do it. I am just looking at human behavior. Would you agree that the majority of a group stick to themselves and that a small fraction of those groups marry outside of their group?


Not really. Cultural restrictions have far more to do with it than anything else in my humble opinion. It wasn't that long ago that it was against the law for interracial couples to marry. Most recently a church refused to marry an interracial couple. Breeding.....you've got to be kidding...right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

He's just mind boggling. Some things you can't find just anywhere.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Height is the least important phisical trait to me.
Tall women rock I met a gal that is 6'6" online she asked me a dozen times if I realized she was taller yep no problem. On our first date she admited she liked high heels but had not worn them out of deference to me....so I turned around and we went and got them. Lots of good things about tall women but for you average or shorter guys just think about how soft it is dancing with a girla foot and a half taller than you.
Not that I dont like short gals too Its great to have one lay her head on your shoulder or chest.
And of course nothing beats dancing cheek to cheek.....


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice post fantasy. i admire that you turned back for her to get her heels. That was nice of you and it must of made her night.

Plumpness is a misaligned body characteristic. People have been so afraid o fat that they made it seem dangerous, like if you dated a chubby person something bad would happen to you. first time I dated a chubby woman it blew my mind. I had no idea how sensual and comforting fat can be.....and I say that in all respect. Good stuff.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Sociologists claim that people marry spouses that are either very like or very unlike their opposite sex parent. 

Now, my own Dad is tall, and all 3 of us girls married tall men. My oldest sister was divorced so she married TWO tall men! 

Now, tall men often have tall daughters, but I am short. My husband, however, is 6 feet tall. I have always been attracted to tallish men, and so guess who I dated? Tallish men!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

interesting terri. Did they say anything about hair color? Are we attracted to the hair color of our opposite sex parent?


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Raeven said:


> One of the sexiest men I ever knew in my life was a prosecuting attorney. He stood maybe 5'7", bald as a cue ball and was so easy to read in the courtroom because he turned red as a beet if he got flustered or angry. But there was just... something about that guy -- his bearing, his demeanor, his sense of self-confidence.
> 
> Whenever I saw him out and about around town, he always had the most beautiful women hanging on his arm, tall, blonde, stunning.
> 
> ...



I think you have touched on the root of the issue right here. Women aren't so much attracted to "tall" as they are attracted to power/security. Tall is just one element that gives this impression in the subconscious.

In one study women were asked to rate men based on how they looked in a picture. Some men were consistently judged 'ugly' by most of the women, but when those same men had their careers listed on the picture as 'doctor' or lawyer, they were judged to be attractive. Likewise, the good looking men were judged as not as attractive when their career was listed as 'sanitation worker', 'dog catcher' or 'cashier'.

Height and maturity can give the outward, superficial impression of both power and security. This can be a great advantage in the initial attraction but it isn't everything to be sure. A successful, accomplished man will be attractive to women regardless of his height, though initially the taller man will usually catch the woman's eye first.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Groene Pionier said:


> Size in heigth is not that important to me, but I really don't fancy skinny guys...


Me either.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Nice post fantasy. i admire that you turned back for her to get her heels. That was nice of you and it must of made her night.
> 
> Plumpness is a misaligned body characteristic. People have been so afraid o fat that they made it seem dangerous, like if you dated a chubby person something bad would happen to you. first time I dated a chubby woman it blew my mind. I had no idea how sensual and comforting fat can be.....and I say that in all respect. Good stuff.


I am chubby, I am not a twig. But I am comfortable in my own skin and dont feel the need to live up to sociaties standards of what a women is suppose to look like.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Fowler said:


> I am chubby, I am not a twig. But I am comfortable in my own skin and dont feel the need to live up to sociaties standards of what a women is suppose to look like.


Amen to that


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

"Let's breed tonight, honey..."
you seriously have to work on your lines CB!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

fowler, it is like newfies pot holder:

"A plump wife,
And a big barn,
NEver did a man,
No harm."

Then there is the other saying: "that just gives me more to love.

Soft silky skin with nice plump under it can be very nice.
the two most popular people on this earth are plump.....Mr and mrs santaclaus. We all love them.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Groene Pionier said:


> "Let's breed tonight, honey..."
> you seriously have to work on your lines CB!


hahah.

what are you saying? So, that line would not work for you?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

darn, I think that is why women are attracted to men in uniforms. The uniorm is a sybol of security, because at the very least he is part o a group and can gather support when he needs it and she will have some group to belong to. Then there is the authority o some of these uniforms that they like.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

City Bound said:


> hahah.
> 
> what are you saying? So, that line would not work for you?


Errr it sounds kinda like an hitler program or something, that was my first thought when i read breeding in relation to ppl within their own 'group' .


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

If you take the time to know the person from the inside, it does not matter about their physical appearence.

People should try it sometime, it's amazing how beautiful they are once you get to know them. And how much more attractive they are.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Groene Pionier said:


> Errr it sounds kinda like an hitler program or something, that was my first thought when i read breeding in relation to ppl within their own 'group' .


I guess it can sound like that, especially in todays highstrung climate of political correctness. Sociologically, most people naturally prefere their own group, that is why there are groups because people willingly form and maintain them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Y'all just some chunky women, in't ya?? I like 'em chunky, I like 'em dumpy. I like 'em funky, and I like 'em grumpy. Like 'em, want 'em, just don't need 'em. 32 days on the cure, I'm good.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Groene Pionier said:


> Errr it sounds kinda like an hitler program or something, that was my first thought when i read breeding in relation to ppl within their own 'group' .



i thought the same thing......lets analyze it all then breed a better human....pffftt........sounds like a horror movie.....oh wait it was real life......lets hope we dont forget but i am sure we will and repeat it all over again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

And then, too, there are some people who really shouldn't consider breeding at all.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i like women with character......their uniqueness is HOT.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Breeding is nice ... I have three gorgeous daughters ... but it's not ALL about breeding.

Sometimes a person just needs, and wants, to undress and hold another person.

:donut:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

very nice glazed. Sounds lovely.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I cannot believe the word breeding came up, that is downright scary is what it is. And breeding outside of your color or group, that is even scarier. I am so glad that I do not believe in judging a person by the color of their skin or passing up a really great guy just because he happens to have a different color of skin then mine. 

It is around however, racism is still strong. It is just not in my vocabulary.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

City Bound said:


> I guess it can sound like that, especially in todays highstrung climate of political correctness. Sociologically, most people naturally prefere their own group, that is why there are groups because people willingly form and maintain them.


By 'group' you mean economic class? Religious affiliation? Age? Race? Hair color, height?

Funny I never have thought of myself as belonging to any group. I'm a fair person....I hate everyone equally.:viking:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

it is not racism.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darntootin said:


> By 'group' you mean economic class? Religious affiliation? Age? Race? Hair color, height?
> 
> *Funny I never have thought of myself as belonging to any group. I'm a fair person....I hate everyone equally*.:viking:


Me too and mini vans


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

sure, it can be economic class, religion, age, race, hair color, or height. 

Religions are one of the most segregating groups around. Rarely will a religious jew, a catholic, or a devout muslim marry out of their religion. 

There is an international movement by redhead to marry among themselves to preserve their red hair. There is even a dating site only for redheads. Red hair is getting bred into extinction and redheads are trying to preserve themselves. 

Rich people are a class to themselves. Have you seen many rich people marrying poor people or living in a poor area?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

aww poor mini vans.  they do come in handy sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Rich, redheaded women. Hmmmmm


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

City Bound said:


> fowler, it is like newfies pot holder:
> 
> "A plump wife,
> And a big barn,
> ...


on the other hand when i was a child there was a 400 lb woman in my little town that rolled on her skinny husband one night and smothered him to death. i guess that is more than plump though. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

homesteading is a group. it is a subculture. Most people think this stuff is strange and the people who are into it are eccentric and nuts. 

Even here you you hear people saying that they would never get involved with someone who was not into homesteading. Homesteading is their group and they do not want to mate out of their group.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

City Bound said:


> I guess it can sound like that, especially in todays highstrung climate of political correctness. Sociologically, most people naturally prefere their own group, that is why there are groups because people willingly form and maintain them.


Please give some referrals of the research and sociologists you are talking about. Something published on the internet doesn't count, 85% is sheer rubish..


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> on the other hand when i was a child there was a 400 lb woman in my little town that rolled on her skinny husband one night and smothered him to death. i guess that is more than plump though. ~Georgia.


 Sure. That is not plump or chubby, that is morbid obesity. Two diferent things.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

maybe it's different in NY but rich people marry poor people every day around here. my friend poor as a church mouse married a millionaire just 2 months ago. i didn't know people thought like that anymore. but what do i know. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Groene Pionier said:


> Please give some referrals of the research and sociologists you are talking about. Something published on the internet doesn't count, 85% is sheer rubish..


if I had my text books from sociology, family sociology, and cultural anthropology I could give you the references. if I had my professors from college here I could have them reference themselves.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

City Bound said:


> interesting terri. Did they say anything about hair color? Are we attracted to the hair color of our opposite sex parent?


All they said was a resemblance, whether physical or mental.

My Father has black hair, as do two of my BIL's. One BIL has light brown hair, and I married a blond.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

City Bound said:


> homesteading is a group. it is a subculture. Most people think this stuff is strange and the people who are into it are eccentric and nuts.
> 
> Even here you you hear people saying that they would never get involved with someone who was not into homesteading. Homesteading is their group and they do not want to mate out of their group.


so we can breed and mate among eachother? 
I'm glad I'm past that age...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Rich, redheaded women. Hmmmmm


You know one? I may be willing to convert my lifestyle...LOL


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

City Bound said:


> if I had my text books from sociology, family sociology, and cultural anthropology I could give you the references. if I had my professors from college here I could have them reference themselves.


You sure can give me some names? i have my share of that kind of books at home. I'm sure i will be able to look up the theories, researches and names you are refering to.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Groene Pionier said:


> so we can breed and mate among eachother?
> I'm glad I'm past that age...


no. Just pointing out how groups form willingly around commonality and how they often segregate and hold biases that are usually designed as tools for that groups preservation and prosperity.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Not only do I not know any rich, redheaded women, but I don't know any rich women, nor any redheaded women, either one. I do know a really big, gray haired woman who apparently has enough money to buy a whole lot of groceries. I guess.... Would that one work for ya??


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm just going to be honest I dont breed anymore, I just like making love and having sex if I end up with a bump on my head, it only means it was successful....LOL


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Groene Pionier said:


> You sure can give me some names? i have my share of that kind of books at home. I'm sure i will be able to look up the theories, researches and names you are refering to.


I had these books ten years ago. If I have the time I will dig up the names.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I'm just going to be honest I dont breed anymore, I just like making love and having sex if I end up with a bump on my head, it only means it was successful....LOL


:donut:

heehee


:donut:


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

City Bound said:


> I guess it can sound like that, especially in todays highstrung climate of political correctness. Sociologically, most people naturally prefere their own group, that is why there are groups because people willingly form and maintain them.


It has nothing to do with politically correctness. opening a history book and read some about WWII in particular hitler's pure race research an be very interesting. it was not all like the wartime farm you see.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

City Bound said:


> if I had my text books from sociology, family sociology, and cultural anthropology I could give you the references. if I had my professors from college here I could have them *reference themselves.*


I'm not poking fun at you, CB. But that is funny. I've told lots of folks to do that using other words.

Hey you! "Go reference yourself." Legends in their own mind.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

zong said:


> Not only do I not know any rich, redheaded women, but I don't know any rich women, nor any redheaded women, either one. I do know a really big, gray haired woman who apparently has enough money to buy a whole lot of groceries. I guess.... Would that one work for ya??


Does she have a boat and motor?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> I'm just going to be honest I dont breed anymore, I just like making love and having sex if I end up with a bump on my head, it only means it was successful....LOL


Practice is good! Obviously you aren't the woman that complained about her head knocking on the headboard. Now that mini-van hangup could be a deal breaker.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fowler said:


> I'm just going to be honest I dont breed anymore, I just like making love and having sex if I end up with a bump on my head, it only means it was successful....LOL



Practice safe sex.....use a padded headboard


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Similar appearance isn't everything, or the USA would not be a melting pot!

Neither would my family be one.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I sometimes wear a helmet, depends if I want one lump or two...LOL

Mini vans must die.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I drive a mini van, I guess I am outta the club now.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Mini-Vans DO have a few perks ... just sayin.

:donut:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

cindilu said:


> I drive a mini van, I guess I am outta the club now.


Not if you haul hay,animals, soil or plants in it.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Practice safe sex.....use a padded headboard


:donut:

I don't think you can get any safer if you're wearing a dadgum helmet ... lol ... well, belts and straps may offer some additional restraint.

:donut:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I don't think you can get any safer if you're wearing a dadgum helmet ... lol ... well, belts and straps may offer some additional restraint.
> 
> :donut:


I get all tangled up in restraints it's not a pretty site....LOL


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I don't think you can get any safer if you're wearing a dadgum helmet ... lol ... well, belts and straps may offer some additional restraint.
> 
> :donut:


this might uh, *help*


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I don't think you can get any safer if you're wearing a dadgum helmet ... lol ... well, belts and straps may offer some additional restraint.
> 
> :donut:


Belts and straps?  Is that what that trip to TSC was for?


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Fowler be a good girl and ill have a set of keys made for my padded fire proof room...but you gotz to clean it afterwards.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

tambo said:


> Not if you haul hay,animals, soil or plants in it.


I know right and yes my van is always full of something I am hauling.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> this might uh, *help*


This just looks so wrong....LOL!!!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I wonder what she's got on underneath? gloves, hose....it looks like it has a ZIPPER...could be fun?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

You do see that it is a giant tampon, right?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

City Bound said:


> I have not been posting that much lately and I know that may come as a relief to many of you but there may be a few of you that may miss some of the trivial threads I post, so here goes:
> 
> What are your thoughts about the height of lovers? Do you think that people of the same height usually gravitate togeter as a couple? Do you think that women prefere a taller guy? Do you think that a person's biology instinctually knows what height for a mate works best for them?
> 
> ...


I prefer average looking guys in all different shapes and sizes. Why? Because the hot ones are all the same. First, they know they are attractive. Second, they are ugly on the inside. I have never met a hot nice guy.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I hope nothing got after her in that thing. She is trapped like a rat.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

kinda like the ham costume in To Kill a Mockingbird.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> this might uh, *help*


A victim of yarn bombing? ound:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ribbed for your pleasure!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

wait I guess technically that would be "bobbled for your pleasure"


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> I prefer average looking guys in all different shapes and sizes. Why? Because the hot ones are all the same. First, they know they are attractive. Second, they are ugly on the inside. I have never met a hot nice guy.


Never been to Wyoming,,have ya.....


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

L.A. said:


> Never been to Wyoming,,have ya.....


Only Laramie... 

To a jazz bar...

Umm...

Actually I was on the bar...

Dang tequila.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> Only Laramie...
> 
> To a jazz bar...
> 
> ...



I know,,,,I was the HOT,,,NICE guy....checking out the banjo....and the boo....I mean smile. :clap:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

That popcorn stitch crochet style with ribbons would be lovely over a hoop like this:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

,,,bies


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> ,,,bies


,,bie,,,one was kinda covered by the strap.....

Darn Strap....


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

whiterock said:


> kinda like the ham costume in To Kill a Mockingbird.


Whiterock, you put that picture of the kid dressed as a ham rolling down the hill into my head now. Thank you, sincerely. I have a great memory of a long running joke about that very scene between my late brother and myself. Hadn't thought of that for years.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm 6'2 and am generally attracted to very short ladies. Once a couple I knew were going to be busy at a music festival and asked me to meet her friend coming in from France with apartment keys. I met her, and when she got out of the cab I had to look up to talk to her. She was 6' 2 also and wearing 2" heels. I'm a bit shy and never forward, but the words that popped out of my mouth were, "Wow! you've got to go out with me".  She turned out to be a very nice, and we had a fun summer. 
My 2 wives were both around 5'10, I've mostly dated shorter girls, but some taller... I suppose it doesn't matter. It is the person.
ETA The above sounds to me like I am very worldly date lots of ladies LOL I'm not , and I haven't. I'm very particular about who I spend time with, I reckon, but the particulars don't really include height.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

The truth comes out.

I've always. Always been highly attracted to men 6'3" and taller. HIGHLY attracted. 

HOWEVER...the most fun, sincere and healthy relationships I've had were with men 5'8" and shorter. Go figure. I assume it may have a teeny bit to do with their noses being relative to the cleavage. heh.

I'll take the not as tall and fun guy any day of the week, man...and twice on Sunday.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

City Bound said:


> What are your feelings on height for mates?


Am (or was?) 6 ft., and would not turn away a woman that tall, but must admit I do sort of like petite or shorty women .
Would a big/tall woman need a guy to be big 'downtown', or would regular do ? Just askin, you know ?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> I prefer average looking guys in all different shapes and sizes. Why? Because the hot ones are all the same. First, they know they are attractive. Second, they are ugly on the inside. * I have never met a hot nice guy.*




Hmm, now you have opened a can of worms - one of my pet (quiet) theories is that women who are beautiful will be unlikely to have an attractive personality ?? Not their fault, but that is what our superficial society will do to them, no ?
Know that old song (forget now by whom) "Little Miss' Little Miss Can't be wrong !" - well in my career I was just dealt a real stab in the back by an agency owner who was a beautiful blonde (she isn't bad now, but age is encroaching), and she got along very well in sales by being quite the flirt - wiley, but more ignorant than a bag o'hammers.
Insulted me, then rather than at least let it go - influenced a bad business decision out of spite that damaged my career (& ability to make $ for her !).
After stewing about it for awhile I realised this had set me free to get more done on my homesteading/survival projects - like the 100+ acres I just bought.
With a good-looking woman you can almost guage their level of degraded personality by how they handle the distain very attractive women must show to deter the advances of less than Adonis-like men. You know - kind, or brutal ?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

zong said:


> Rich, redheaded women. Hmmmmm


Yesss - where does one find this group ?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

it must be an american thing, because when I was in poland almost all the women were absolutely lovely looking and had good personalities. Some of these snobby so-called hot women here in america would not even be in the same league as most of the polish women. I do not know why they have that attitude. Sometimes that attitude is attrative though, but not in a way that is healthy for the long term. It is sort of like she is a nasty witch with a pretty face and she is a challange. If you win the challange would you still want her, most likely not. They make it a compitition, sort of like "I am better then you, you are less then me and you will never defeat me or win me." That is some of the appeal of these pretty witches, men just want to defeat them and knock their snobby attitude down a few pegs.

I do not waste my time doing that though, even i I could attract a woman like that (which I can't). I like friendly women with good manners.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

rickfrosty said:


> Would a big/tall woman need a guy to be big 'downtown', or would regular do ? Just askin, you know ?


Oh, good grief, you've got to be kidding!:bash:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I do not know why they have that attitude. Sometimes that attitude is attrative though, but not in a way that is healthy for the long term. It is sort of like she is a nasty witch with a pretty face and she is a challange.


Admittedly it's a small sampling, but the walls of the barn office where I work are plastered with girly calendars, and all the women depicted have lovely bodies, but are gazing malevolently at the camera. To a one, they look meaner than a sack of snakes! Is this something that turns men on, I wonder? Personally I find evidence of a sweet and amiable disposition far more attractive, but then, I'm not a guy, so ... :shrug:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

rickfrosty said:


> Would a big/tall woman need a guy to be big 'downtown', or would regular do ? Just askin, you know ?


hmmm. I feel qualified to answer this since I am just a teeny bit shy of 6ft tall...and a woman.

I'll answer it like this:

If you are assuming a tall woman needs more to "fill" her up.
Then you also must assume that all tall men have more to do so with.

In that case, apparently you...by your own comments...do not consider that being tall means you have vast amounts of anything, therfore how would a tall woman need vast amounts of anything?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

willow_girl said:


> . To a one, they look meaner than a sack of snakes! Is this something that turns men on, I wonder?


Maybe it's supposed to be a "smouldering" look. Maybe it's all about the taming of the shrew. Maybe it's the thrill of, "Is she going to kick my behind before I make it anywhere?" Possibly the naughty bad girl image...thrilling I would imagine.

Although they also seem to like the ones in skimpy stuff that look all innocent...as if they have NO CLUE that they may be clad in something that inspires sexual desire...you know that, "Oh, who? Lil' ole me?" Vs. the "heya big boy, why don't ya come up and see me some time?" Naughty thing.

:shrug:


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

willow_girl said:


> Admittedly it's a small sampling, but the walls of the barn office where I work are plastered with girly calendars, and all the women depicted have lovely bodies, but are gazing malevolently at the camera. To a one, they look meaner than a sack of snakes! Is this something that turns men on, I wonder? Personally I find evidence of a sweet and amiable disposition far more attractive, but then, I'm not a guy, so ... :shrug:


Betty Page seemed to be having the time of her life, at least from what I saw from the Calenders my Daddy and Wally had in the shop!!

Annie


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

willow_girl said:


> Admittedly it's a small sampling, but the walls of the barn office where I work are plastered with girly calendars, and all the women depicted have lovely bodies, but are gazing malevolently at the camera. To a one, they look meaner than a sack of snakes! Is this something that turns men on, I wonder? Personally I find evidence of a sweet and amiable disposition far more attractive, but then, I'm not a guy, so ... :shrug:[/QUOTE
> 
> I think it is a challange to many men. She would be a prize to be taken if you could contend with her.
> 
> I really do not like hot tempered people. I may encounter a witch now and then that turns me on but that is as far as it goes. I put her out of my mind. I grew up with quick tempered people. i was always the peace maker that had to keep them from blowing their top of every small nothing.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

GammyAnnie said:


> Betty Page seemed to be having the time of her life, at least from what I saw from the Calenders my Daddy and Wally had in the shop!!
> 
> Annie


I had a thing or betty page when i first saw her picture, but I eventually got over it. There is just something about her that is hard to explain.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I like feisty women and a bit of volatility is nice. Lots of more petite women have that attitude, so that explains a lot. I like it when someone truly expresses how they feel. I can deal with that. As far as the ugly faces, I have noticed that a lot of women walk down the street with those scowls on their faces. Perhaps it is a form of defense. It is unattractive.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

WhyNot said:


> Maybe it's supposed to be a "smouldering" look. Maybe it's all about the taming of the shrew. Maybe it's the thrill of, "Is she going to kick my behind before I make it anywhere?" Possibly the naughty bad girl image...thrilling I would imagine.
> 
> Although they also seem to like the ones in skimpy stuff that look all innocent...as if they have NO CLUE that they may be clad in something that inspires sexual desire...you know that, "Oh, who? Lil' ole me?" Vs. the "heya big boy, why don't ya come up and see me some time?" Naughty thing.
> 
> :shrug:


that is because vulnerability is sexy. So, is some one haveing sex appeal but they are completely unware that they they have it.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

WhyNot said:


> hmmm. I feel qualified to answer this since I am just a ---
> *In that case, apparently you...by your own comments...do not consider that being tall means you have vast amounts of anything, therfore how would a tall woman need vast amounts of anything?[/QUOTE*]
> 
> Yeah, I guess ??? I forget how hard it is around here to try to convey any humor - suppose you must tag it w/LOL, or something ?
> Or maybe your comment was intended to be humorous - I don't think so ?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I must have missed something. I never met an attractive woman that wasn't nice.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

CB - I had a husband that was 6'4" and I am 5'7". My DH now is 5'6", so I don't know about being attracted to a certain "type" or "height". I like a man with confidence, intelligence and capability with a good sense of humor. The package he comes in is not so important. Even the best looking men can be down right ugly inside and some of the worst looking can be quite "hot". It depends on personality and their attitude. 

Mr. B exudes self confidence and is quite funny, we laugh a lot and joke with each other. I never really noticed how tall he was until he brought it up. He doesn't have a problem with me being an inch taller than him, and I guess in the grand scheme of things, it really doesn't matter.

As a friend of mine once quipped: "Height doesn't matter in bed"..
she was right of course.


----------

